# luz, pronunciación en Latinoamérica



## Karlaina

I was chatting with a Honduran the other day who insisted that in Central America they pronounce the Z with the European sound (TH) for certain words. The example he gave was _luz_. 

I have been in Central America many times and never remember hearing _luz_ or any other word pronounced with the European Z sound.

What am I missing?


----------



## S.V.

Apparently, _ceceo_ also exists in LatAm (Wiki: "ocasionalmente en Puerto Rico, Honduras y Venezuela"). Ceceo means an s would also be pronounced th, in some cases. I also remember a forero from Chile said it exists there, a bit closer to a lisp.


----------



## merquiades

I have read several times that this pronunciation _luth_ is possible in parts of Central America, yet I have never heard it personally.  
I would expect _lus_ or _luh_.


----------



## Rondivu

Anything is possible. In some parts of Spain , especially in Andalusia,  they pronounce the Z with the European sound (TH) for some words and the S for others. It's something really peculiar. Even some singers from the south, do it when singing. 
So it wouldn't strike me as odd if some Hondurians had this peculiar way of pronouncing the Z, sometimes th, others S.


----------



## Karlaina

Interesting, Rondivu! 

Merquides, like you, I would expect the s/z at the end of a syllable to be aspirated, but the th sound surprised me. 

S.V. - I had not heard this before about the ceceo. 

Qué curioso... todos los días aprendo algo nuevo.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Rondivu

S.V. said:


> Apparently, _ceceo_ also exists in LatAm (Wiki: "ocasionalmente en Puerto Rico, Honduras y Venezuela"). Ceceo means an s would also be pronounced th, in some cases. I also remember a forero from Chile said it exists there, a bit closer to a lisp.


Yo no me refería al ceceo. Y no me parece que el caso que nos presenta Karlaina lo sea. ¿No se refiere ella a que hay hondureños que dicen luz (TH) y luz (S)?
Hay gente que mezcla sonido th y s en la misma oración, incluso con la misma palabra. Corazón, con sonido TH y con sonido S. Pero eso no es ceceo. No sé si me explico.


----------



## S.V.

Sí, otras fuentes también lo mencionan: "although ceceo is ocasionally found in some areas: El Salvador, Honduras, Nicaragua, parts of Venezuela and Colombia, and part of Puerto Rico (Canfield)". No sé qué tanto lo distinga el amigo de Karlaina.

Entiendo que también dirían s como th, en Honduras. A menos que sobreviva con algunas palabras, y que no sea "ceceo", como dices.


----------



## Karlaina

Gracias por aclararlo, Rondivu. Tiene usted razón. No me refería a eso del ceceo sino otra cosa.

A ver si entiendo bien...

el ceceo* es cuando NINGUNA letra se pronuncia como S sino que S/C/Z se pronuncian sin distinción como el dígrafo inglés _th_
el seseo es la norma en Latino América cuando S/C/Z se pronuncian como la S, también sin distinguir entre C/Z y S
el usar el sonido TH para solo c/z es la norma en España, y no tiene nombre
*el cambiar entre TH y S para c/z es a lo que yo me refería,** y parece ser un fenómeno lingüístico que aparentemente existe en partes de Honduras y otros lugares de Latino América también*
*Tengo una duda irónica sobre la pronunciación de la palabra «ceceo»: ¿deberíamos pronunciarla todos como «*thetheo»* - o sea, como lo harían en España? Porque de otra forma me parece que la palabra pierde su significado.


----------



## S.V.

Karlaina said:


> el ceceo* es cuando NINGUNA letra se pronuncia como S


No, ceceo simplemente es que se "confunden". A veces (o frecuentemente) s también es th. Luego si en Honduras nunca pasa eso, pero th sobrevive con luz, corazón y unas cien más, sin pronunciar s como th, no sería el mismo "ceceo" de Andalucía. Aunque necesitaríamos a un forero centroamericano.


----------



## merquiades

Karlaina said:


> Gracias por aclararlo, Rondivu. Tiene usted razón. No me refería a eso del ceceo sino otra cosa.
> 
> A ver si entiendo bien...
> 
> el ceceo* es cuando NINGUNA letra se pronuncia como S sino que S/C/Z se pronuncian sin distinción como el dígrafo inglés _th_
> el seseo es la norma en Latino América cuando S/C/Z se pronuncian como la S, también sin distinguir entre C/Z y S
> el usar el sonido TH para solo c/z es la norma en España, y no tiene nombre
> *el cambiar entre TH y S para c/z es a lo que yo me refería,** y parece ser un fenómeno lingüístico que aparentemente existe en partes de Honduras y otros lugares de Latino América también*
> *Tengo una duda irónica sobre la pronunciación de la palabra «ceceo»: ¿deberíamos pronunciarla todos como «*thetheo»* - o sea, como lo harían en España? Porque de otra forma me parece que la palabra pierde su significado.


Sí, eso es lo que he entendido yo también.  A veces dicen luth, a veces lus,  y a lo mejor a veces luh.  Depende de la persona, o podría ser la misma persona que varia de una frase a otra.
Bueno, diría yo thetheo, de pronunciarlo seseo, todos creerían que hablas del otro fenómeno lingüístico.


----------



## Karlaina

merquiades said:


> Bueno, diría yo thetheo, de pronunciarlo seseo, todos creerían que hablas del otro fenómeno lingüístico.



De acuerdo. Entonces aunque yo no use el sonido _th_ en mi hablar, tendría sentido decir «thetheo» en este contexto para comunicar que no se trata del seseo.  No sabía si esto era la norma porque solo he visto las palabras escritas. Gracias.


----------



## Karlaina

S.V. said:


> No, ceceo simplemente es que se "confunden". A veces (o frecuentemente) s también es th. Luego si en Honduras nunca pasa eso, pero th sobrevive con luz, corazón y unas cien más, sin pronunciar s como th, no sería el mismo "ceceo" de Andalucía. Aunque necesitaríamos a un forero centroamericano.



Ah, okey. Creo que tal vez vayamos manejando dos definiciones del ceceo un poquito distintas. Pero, da igual. Entiendo lo que usted me quiere decir. Es la primera vez que conozco a una persona que mezcla las dos formas de pronunciar la zeta, y me sorprendí mucho. Ya veo que no es asunto insólito.


----------



## Rocko!

A mí me parece que la Z en "luz" es corta y eso te confunde Karlaina. No es la S que hay en _Lustro _o _Alusión_, sino como si dijeras "Luzi-fer/Luz-i-fer" (lucifer). Hablo de la pronunciación latinoamericana, por supuesto; específicamente la de mi zona.


----------



## Karlaina

Rocko! said:


> A mí me parece que la Z en "luz" es corta y eso te confunde Karlaina. No es la S que hay en _Lustro _o _Alusión_, sino como dijeras "Luz-i-fer" (lucifer).



Gracias, Rocko: No, de hecho no es eso. El hombre me decía que la norma, según él, fue pronunciar ciertas palabras de la misma forma que en España. Me puso como ejemplo, «luz» (luth). Y lo dijo exagerando mucho la TH, enseñándome donde poner la lengua y todo. No tuve mucho tiempo para tratarlo, pero le quería hacer muchas preguntas. Ojalá lo vea de nuevo para hacérselas.


----------



## Rondivu

Karlaina said:


> Gracias por aclararlo, Rondivu. Tiene usted razón. No me refería a eso del ceceo sino otra cosa.
> 
> A ver si entiendo bien...
> 
> el ceceo* es cuando NINGUNA letra se pronuncia como S sino que S/C/Z se pronuncian sin distinción como el dígrafo inglés _th_
> el seseo es la norma en Latino América cuando S/C/Z se pronuncian como la S, también sin distinguir entre C/Z y S
> el usar el sonido TH para solo c/z es la norma en España, y no tiene nombre
> *el cambiar entre TH y S para c/z es a lo que yo me refería,** y parece ser un fenómeno lingüístico que aparentemente existe en partes de Honduras y otros lugares de Latino América también*
> *Tengo una duda irónica sobre la pronunciación de la palabra «ceceo»: ¿deberíamos pronunciarla todos como «*thetheo»* - o sea, como lo harían en España? Porque de otra forma me parece que la palabra pierde su significado.


El ceceo consiste en pronunciar la letra s con un sonido similar al que corresponde a la letra z y a la c ( esta última cuando se encuentra antes de e, i) en el español hablado de España, supongo que será parecido en la América de habla hispana.
Por ejemplo:
Catha en vez de casa
Necesito: nesethito en vez de nesesito (para los que se sean) o nethesito.
Theguro en vez de seguro.

En España hay regiones ceceantes y seseantes. No todo el mundo pronuncia, como dices, las ces y zetas, cuando corresponde, con el sonido TH (Andalucía, Canarias, Galicia...).

En cuanto a tu "duda irónica", creo que no les queda otra que decir thetheo para no confundirla con seseo.


----------



## Rocko!

Karlaina said:


> Gracias, Rocko: No, de hecho no es eso. El hombre me decía que la norma, según él, fue pronunciar ciertas palabras de la misma forma que en España. Me puso como ejemplo, «luz» (luth). Y lo dijo exagerando mucho la TH, enseñándome donde poner la lengua y todo. No tuve mucho tiempo para tratarlo, pero le quería hacer muchas preguntas. Ojalá lo vea de nuevo para hacérselas.


Entonces estamos hablando de una persona arriba de los 50, tal vez, que recibió, junto con los de su generación, esta enseñanza en su infancia, en la escuela.
Se les obligó a pronunciar así. ¿Podría ser? Tendrías que averiguar eso, si fueron los profesores los que inculcaron esta pronunciación en determinada época.


----------



## Doraemon-

Los que diferenciamos z/s no tenemos ninguna duda entre "ceceo" (/θe.'θe.o/) y "seseo" (/se.'se.o/). Los que cecean o sesean sí, claro, es algo que me preguntaba desde la escuela, que para ellos estas palabras no tendrían lógica.
Lo que creo que pregunta no es si en alguna zona de Honduras cecean en vez de sesear, sino hacen la distinción Z/S, es decir, si las pronuncian como dos fonemas diferentes, como en la mayor parte de España, o al menos es lo que he entendido. Personalmente no tengo ni idea. ¿Ningún hondureño?


----------



## Rondivu

Doraemon- said:


> Lo que creo que pregunta no es si en alguna zona de Honduras cecean en vez de sesear, sino hacen la distinción Z/S, es decir, si las pronuncian como dos fonemas diferentes, como en la mayor parte de España, o al menos es lo que he entendido.





Karlaina said:


> I was chatting with a Honduran the other day who insisted that in Central America they pronounce the Z with the European sound (TH) *for certain words.*


Creo que no pregunta eso. El sonido TH solo lo hacen con algunas palabras, a pesar del seseo, no con todas. Esa característica se da en algunos hablantes de España, principalmente en Andalucía, como ya indiqué.


----------



## Doraemon-

Yo creo que sí. Ese "el sonido TH solo lo hacen con algunas palabras" intuyo que es a la manera en que lo hacemos los españoles (la mayoría), con ambos sonidos, pero no de forma arbitraria entre ceceo/seseo, sino por distinción.
Aunque vamos, sólo él nos puede sacar de dudas. No está claro a qué se refiere.


----------



## Rondivu

Doraemon- said:


> Yo creo que sí. Ese "el sonido TH solo lo hacen con algunas palabras" intuyo que es a la manera en que lo hacemos los españoles (la mayoría), con ambos sonidos, pero no de forma arbitraria entre ceceo/seseo, sino por distinción.
> Aunque vamos, sólo él nos puede sacar de dudas. No está claro a qué se refiere.




Yo y todos los españoles que no seseamos pronunciamos la z y C, cuando les corresponde el sonido TH, sin distinción alguna.
Cabeza, por ejemplo, es siempre cabetha, nunca cabesa, para los que no seseamos. Otra cosa es que me hables de los valencianos, mallorquines y catalanes que, por influencia de sus respectivas lenguas, puedan a veces mezclar los sonidos e incurrir en seseo cuando en realidad no son hablantes que seseen al hablar en castellano.
Aquí se trata de si hay hablantes en Honduras que pronuncian ciertas palabras, como luz, con sonido TH a pesar de ser hablantes que sesean.


----------



## Doraemon-

Bueno, soy valenciano y las distingo perfectamente, sé en qué idioma hablo cuando hablo uno o hablo otro 
Ese "pronunciamos la z y C, cuando les corresponde el sonido TH" es que es lo que técnicamente se llama "_*distinción*_". Para nosotros /θ/ y /s/ son fonemas completamente distintos, cada uno con su grafía propia, como si nos dijeran diferenciar entre /r/ y /l/. Para un seseante/ceceante los que hacemos la distinción (los que tenemos ambos sonidos "cuando corresponde") "_el sonido TH solo lo hacemos con algunas palabras_". Es lo que hacemos los que hacemos la distinción: usarlo en algunas palabras, no en todas, como hacen los ceceantes.
A eso es a lo que me refiero.


----------



## merquiades

Rondivu said:


> Aquí se trata de si hay hablantes en Honduras que pronuncian ciertas palabras, como luz, con sonido TH a pesar de ser hablantes que sesean.


 Sí, cierto. Tenía una profesora cubana que usaba seseo casi siempre, pero decía algunas palabras con Z pronunciando zeta a la española.  Por ejemplo, de memoria, labranza, caza....  Nos dijo que sus padres eran canarios, así que creí que tenía que ver con sus orígenes españoles. Ahora, no sé...


----------



## Rondivu

Doraemon- said:


> Bueno, soy valenciano y las distingo perfectamente, sé en qué idioma hablo cuando hablo uno o hablo otro
> Ese "pronunciamos la z y C, cuando les corresponde el sonido TH" es que es lo que técnicamente se llama "_*distinción*_". Para nosotros /θ/ y /s/ son fonemas completamente distintos, cada uno con su grafía propia, como si nos dijeran diferenciar entre /r/ y /l/. Para un seseante/ceceante los que hacemos la distinción (los que tenemos ambos sonidos "cuando corresponde") "_el sonido TH solo lo hacemos con algunas palabras_".
> A eso es a lo que me refiero.


Haber empezado por ahí, y te hubiese entendido a la primera.


----------



## Doraemon-

merquiades said:


> Sí, cierto. Tenía una profesora cubana que usaba seseo casi siempre, pero decía algunas palabras con Z pronunciando zeta a la española.  Por ejemplo, de memoria, labranza, caza....  Nos dijo que sus padres eran canarios, así que creí que tenía que ver con sus orígenes españoles.



¿Pero siempre palabras que los que hacemos la distinción pronunciamos con /θ/ (es decir, grafías C/Z)? ¿O también palabras que pronunciaríamos con S (grafía S)?
Es que esa es la diferencia entre que "ceceen en algunas palabras" o que "hagan la distinción en algunas palabras". Esto NO sería ceceo, sería distinción.


----------



## merquiades

Doraemon- said:


> ¿Pero siempre palabras que los que hacemos la distinción pronunciamos con /θ/ (es decir, grafías C/Z)? ¿O también palabras que pronunciaríamos con S (grafía S)?
> Es que esa es la diferencia entre que "ceceen en algunas palabras" o que "hagan la distinción en algunas palabras". Esto NO sería ceceo, sería distinción.


Pues no. La S siempre era ese. No tenía ceceo. Sólo quería decir que a veces hacia la distinción pero con pocas palabras.


----------



## Doraemon-

Pues eso. Hay tres variantes dialectales respecto a este tema: ceceo, seseo y distinción. Aquí parece que habría un estado intermedio o de transición entre seseo y distinción, pero no habría ceceo.


----------



## merquiades

En realidad eran solo 10-20 palabras con Z que solía pronunciar con zeta (theta):  empezar, labranza, caza, loza, mostaza, una pequeñez...  a ver si recuerdo alguna más.
A parte de eso, su acento era muy cubano.


----------



## Rondivu

Doraemon- said:


> Aquí parece que habría un estado intermedio o de transición entre seseo y distinción,


Eso es a lo que yo me refería, y creo que es lo que le ocurre al hondureño que hablaba con Karlaina. De todas formas, no tenemos por qué irnos tan lejos porque, como ya dije, esa característica se da en algunos hablantes españoles.


----------



## duvija

Presten atención a Juan Manuel Serrat. A veces usa th, a veces no, aunque la palabra se escriba con c/z. Lo opuesto no sucede - lo que se escribe con 's' sigue siendo  sin duda alguna). Y no me digan que es porque tuvo una abuela catalana.


----------



## Rondivu

duvija said:


> Presten atención a Juan Manuel Serrat.


*Joan* Manuel Serrat.


----------



## Doraemon-

Serrat no es que tenga una abuela catalana, es que es catalán. De todas maneras esto no es para nada habitual en Cataluña, donde apenas se sesea (en los chistes sí, y quizá hace muchos años cuando mucha gente apenas sabía castellano; en la realidad de hoy no). Diría que es cosa del propio Serrat por elección cuando canta. Hablando yo juraría que no lo hace, aunque tampoco es que me haya dedicado a oír todo lo que ha dicho para poder estar seguro, vaya. Las canciones son eso, canciones, y se le puede querer dar un aire andaluz, o latinoamericano, o incluso pensar vilmente en esto como estrategia de mercado. Me acuerdo una entrevista a Franco Battiato, sobre que los productores de sus canciones en castellano no le dejaban pronunciar la C/Z, como quería él, que sabía perfectamente hablar en castellano de España, porque "no sonaba italiano" y porque "no vendería en latinoamérica".


----------



## Mr.Dent

Karlaina said:


> el usar el sonido TH para solo c/z es la norma en España, y no tiene nombre


I have heard it referred to as _distinción._
Ibrahim Ferrer, a Cuban singer, sometimes pronounces lyrics with a distinct "th" sound.


----------



## Doraemon-

Mr.Dent said:


> I have heard it referred to as _distinción._
> Ibrahim Ferrer, a Cuban singer, sometimes pronounces lyrics with a distinct "th" sound.



Efectivamente. Todo tiene nombre en cuanto se le asigna uno. Este en dialectología del castellano se llama "distinción".
Por ejemplo: 
CECEO, SESEO Y DISTINCIÓN
Ceceo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
https://www.quia.com/files/quia/users/arkainc/613/Domain3/ceseo,_seseo,_yeismo,_y_otros


----------



## duvija

Rondivu said:


> *Joan* Manuel Serrat.


 perdón!


----------

